# Real world comparison - Cosmic Spritz vs. Cosmic Spritz with Primer adaption



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

I have always enjoyed following these sort of threads and finally got around to posting one of my own, in the process trying out a new product to enhance one I've sworn by for the last 5-6 months.

Car was wearing no protection so got a full decontamination, polish to the bonnet (to remove a minor scratch) and an IPA all over. This particular car is a daily driver and maintained weekly with AutoFoam and PH neutral shampoo. Deliberately doing this test on a family member's car as there is no risk of me getting bored and using a drying aid or booster in 3 days time. 

*Products applied;*

*#1. Driver side bonnet - Primer Spritz then 2 coats of Cosmic Spritz. Estimated durability with the Primer binding agents and hardeners is 12-14 months*

*#2. Passenger side bonnet - Regular IPA then Cosmic Spritz. Estimated durability as a standalone sealant is 6 months*

*#3. All remaining panels - Gyeon Cancoat. Cancoat is a really good benchmark and I had some spare. I added a coat of Cosmic Spritz on top of one panel purely to observe if there was any visual difference*.

*#4. Driver side alloys - Polish Angel PTFE Supersport Wheel Wax Spray
*

*#5. Passenger side alloys - Gyeon Cancoat 
*

*#6. Drivers side tyres - 2 coats of Black Pearl tyre coating. Applied Car Pro Perl to the passenger side as a benchmark.*

I'm particularly interested to see how #1 compares to #2 - applying Primer Spritz before Cosmic Spritz is said to double the durability of Cosmic on it's own, with the hardeners turning an extremely good coating topper or standalone sealant into a coating itself.

Assuming the Primer adaption lives up to it's hype I will likely use this in place of more typical coatings in the future. I don't have a garage, I don't have the lighting set-up to be certain that I haven't missed a high spot and this method is as easy as applying an IPA and sealant. Because hardening happens when the two products combine there's no need to throw away towels (unlike I had to do when applying the Cancoat).

Here's what Polish Angel say about the system;



> 2-Part System - Use PRIMER SPRITZ before COSMIC SPRITZ SPRAYCOAT form the full hardness. POLISHANGEL GLASSCOAT| COSMIC SPRITZ SPRAY is the latest developed spray coating with PRIMER adaption which allows us know to get a minimum protection up 12-14 months.
> 
> PRIMER SPRITZ removes any surface impurities left after polishing and leaves behind the hardeners uniquely formulated for COSMIC SPRITZ SPRAYCOAT
> 
> COSMIC SPRITZ SPRAYCOAT has a very high concentration Silica and Titanium Dioxide. Silica produces an extremely hard durable surface that protects against corrosion. Titanium dioxide provides extreme shine and color transparency.


For those who don't know how easy Cosmic is to apply I took a short video:

https://photos.app.goo.gl/E69hExtHU51Qefyz9

Will keep you posted!


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Lovely motor and fantastic test.&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

It'd be nice if it bumped the durability a bit to get thru a northern Winter. Love Polish Angel but always think of it as a middleweight as opposed to a heavyweight as far as strength.

This will be fun to watch.


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Will be watching this closely, Look forward to updates 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for the ‘real world comparison’. :thumb: These sort of Threads are of great interest and assistance to those thinking of trying the products but who may have reservations for whatever reason. 

I tend to agree with budgetplan1 that Polish Angel products are middleweight as I have been underwhelmed by their durability in the past..

My experience of using them 4 or 5 years ago was that the durability quotes were somewhat optimistic and I hope this has changed with more recent formulations. No issue with their superb ease of use or visual appeal though. 

It would be interesting to see if the Invincible Primer (polish) compares with the Primer Spritz if you are up for the additional challenge, and expense. :lol:

I look forward to your updates and real world experiences and here’s hoping durability has improved.

Alan W

P.S. What happened to the A250?


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Alan W said:


> Thanks for the 'real world comparison'. :thumb: These sort of Threads are of great interest and assistance to those thinking of trying the products but who may have reservations for whatever reason.
> 
> I tend to agree with budgetplan1 that Polish Angel products are middleweight as I have been underwhelmed by their durability in the past..
> 
> ...


Cheers Alan.

If this works I don't see why I wouldn't try the Invincible Primer!

The A250 is still with us - it's just parked around the corner to free up the driveway space


----------



## Smartin (Dec 31, 2018)

Will be interested to see how this goes. Bit confused about your statement about trying out the invincible primer. I thought you were already - isn't that what Primer Spritz is, a spray version of invincible primer?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Smartin said:


> Will be interested to see how this goes. Bit confused about your statement about trying out the invincible primer. I thought you were already - isn't that what Primer Spritz is, a spray version of invincible primer?


Invincible Primer is a polish applied by hand or machine whilst Invincible Primer Spritz is a spray and wipe pre-treatment. Similar to a panel wipe or IPA wipe down.

Alan W


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Water behaviour after a day curing:

Cosmic Beading:
https://photos.app.goo.gl/YpGhHZLboCYNopcp6

Cosmic Sheeting:
https://photos.app.goo.gl/tACukR9wgTsveH1P6

Cancoat:
https://photos.app.goo.gl/ZskzdT1qBKaqHJb78

All three are very hydrophobic - equally so the PA PTFE Supersport Wheel Wax though I forgot to record it 

Having used Cancoat before I've noticed that it doesn't allow water to collect before sheeting off in the same way the PA does.

Today has been a generally overcast day, but when the clouds broke for 5 minutes this morning I noticed that the Cosmic has some added depth over the course of the cure period. This is in line with what PA themselves claim.

Cancoat isn't a mile behind but visually doesn't impart the same warm glow in direct sunlight.


----------



## Smartin (Dec 31, 2018)

Alan W said:


> Invincible Primer is a polish applied by hand or machine whilst Invincible Primer Spritz is a spray and wipe pre-treatment. Similar to a panel wipe or IPA wipe down.
> 
> Alan W


Reading the application instructions for Cosmic Spritz on the PolishAngel UK site, it suggests using either Invincible Primer or Primer Sprtiz prior to applying Cosmic Spritz, hence why I thought they were two versions of the same basic product.

However, the descriptions for Primer and Primer Spritz give different info! I'm sure there's more to Primer Spritz than just a panel wipe.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Smartin said:


> However, the descriptions for Primer and Primer Spritz give different info! I'm sure there's more to Primer Spritz than just a panel wipe.


I did say it was a pre-treatment for Cosmic Spritz and _similar_ to a panel wipe. 

From the PA website:

_PRIMER SPRITZ removes any surface impurities left after polishing and leaves behind the hardeners uniquely formulated for COSMIC SPRITZ SPRAYCOAT._


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

When I did mine I used invincible as a primer, I noticed that when applied by rotary clarity of the paint increased noticably so, I also applied 2 coats of the cosmic v2 as directed and used cosmic spritz after as a curing agent, Invincible certainly appeared to be worth it, made the metallic in the silver paint pop.
Used the polish angel system throughout with the wash, correction and protection, eventually topped up using high gloss.


----------



## Hunter (Oct 23, 2010)

This is exactly the review I've been searching for. Like others, I'll be watching closely to see the results. This will be the decider as to whether or not I purchase Cosmic Spritz v2 after deliberating the past week. Thanks!


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Hunter said:


> This is exactly the review I've been searching for. Like others, I'll be watching closely to see the results. This will be the decider as to whether or not I purchase Cosmic Spritz v2 after deliberating the past week. Thanks!


Cosmic v2 is a product I love the sound of but read so few reviews on post initial application. If you do go ahead let us know


----------



## Smartin (Dec 31, 2018)

atbalfour said:


> Cosmic v2 is a product I love the sound of but read so few reviews on post initial application. If you do go ahead let us know


Cosmic 9H and Cosmic 9H V2 seem to have disappeared from the PA UK website. I can only see Cosmic Spritz (standard and colour versions) and the Viking Shield and Spritz in the Coatings section.

Both original Cosmic 9H coatings still show up at Ultimate Finish. Perhaps PA are trying to push people to the Spritz versions of Cosmic instead, now.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Smartin said:


> Cosmic 9H and Cosmic 9H V2 seem to have disappeared from the PA UK website. I can only see Cosmic Spritz (standard and colour versions) and the Viking Shield and Spritz in the Coatings section


Cosmic V2 is still available on the Polish Angel website, see HERE. 

Alan W


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

looks great


----------



## Smartin (Dec 31, 2018)

Alan W said:


> Cosmic V2 is still available on the Polish Angel website, see HERE.
> 
> Alan W


So it is! They don't make it easy to find some of this stuff. A few other gems in there, too.

Wonder who is going to be the first to order this. :lol:


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

@Sharrkey? Only marginally more expensive than that Colour Coded Cosmic :lol:


----------



## Smartin (Dec 31, 2018)

atbalfour said:


> @Sharrkey? Only marginally more expensive than that Colour Coded Cosmic :lol:


I had both you and Sharrkey in mind when I posted that earlier! You two seem to be on a personal mission to keep the PA business afloat:lol:


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Interesting, I have been looking at the Polish Angel myself as you had been raving about it. They semed to have changed their procedures now so this will be helpful. Thanks.:thumb:


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Lol, it took me several months to finally drop £180 on colour cosmic That's just different league wax and would expect someone to drop around from PA each couple of months to apply FOC
I'm sure there are some supercar owners out there that wouldn't think twice about dropping the cash on that, £24k is a night out restaurant bill for some lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Smartin said:


> I had both you and Sharrkey in mind when I posted that earlier! You two seem to be on a personal mission to keep the PA business afloat:lol:


Come to think of it I was earlier looking on PA web site at Ultrared, Mint wheel cleaner & Glasscoat shampoo 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smartin (Dec 31, 2018)

atbalfour said:


> *#3. All remaining panels - Gyeon Cancoat. Cancoat is a really good benchmark and I had some spare. I added a coat of Cosmic Spritz on top of one panel purely to observe if there was any visual difference*.


As a previous CanCoat user how have you found it? I've tried it twice on my car over the last year and just done a single layer each time.

Did you go for two layers and then the Cosmic Spritz on top (on one panel, anyway)? How long after the CanCoat did you apply the Cosmic Spritz?

Like you, I can only apply these products outside as, whilst the car is garaged overnight, there is no space to work around whilst it is in there. So, all of this multi-layering is trickier to control outside!


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Smartin said:


> As a previous CanCoat user how have you found it? I've tried it twice on my car over the last year and just done a single layer each time.
> 
> Did you go for two layers and then the Cosmic Spritz on top (on one panel, anyway)? How long after the CanCoat did you apply the Cosmic Spritz?
> 
> Like you, I can only apply these products outside as, whilst the car is garaged overnight, there is no space to work around whilst it is in there. So, all of this multi-layering is trickier to control outside!


Cancoat is an excellent product. Added gloss and supposedly durability when you add a second layer. I didn't here as I'm saving the rest of the bottle to use on my wife's car.

Cosmic Spritz was applied about 3 hours later - no real science to this was a spur of the moment thing.

These sound like ideal products for your situation to be honest. Easy to apply and manageable outside with a couple of days without rain. Not overly a problem if you did miss a high spot.


----------



## Smartin (Dec 31, 2018)

I was toying with the idea of trying out the Invincible/Cosmic Spritz combo this weekend but have missed the boat regarding delivery in time, so will possibly refresh the paint and give Cancoat another go and keep an eye on how your experiment progresses.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I ordered Cosmic Spritz 10 days ago from UF and got the below reply when I chased them today for an update on when to expect delivery:

*Due to the unprecedented time we are faced with, we are unable to provide a due date for this item.*

So it looks like PA products are off the menu for the foreseeable future. 

Alan W


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Ah bummer. I ordered directly from PA albeit a couple of weeks ago now.


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

Looks like their mail bot is still hard at work:

Kinda nice having US distributor only 150 miles away (I think)...always free next day delivery although if I do order from PA mothership, I usually get that in 3 days in more normal times.


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

I’m expecting something similar from PA U.K. for Easter, Do I need anything? No, Do I want anything? Hell yeh !!! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

sharrkey said:


> I'm expecting something similar from PA U.K. for Easter, Do I need anything? No, Do I want anything? Hell yeh !!! Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And hence the 'not so nice' thing about overnite proximity to distributor. Somehow the latest Friday 'great idea' turns into another pricey new toy on Saturday.


----------



## Smartin (Dec 31, 2018)

sharrkey said:


> I'm expecting something similar from PA U.K. for Easter, Do I need anything? No, Do I want anything? Hell yeh !!! Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We should be so lucky! Someone should tell them the Easter holiday starts tomorrow:lol:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

budgetplan1 said:


>


Just received a similar email here in the UK but only offering a 10% discount using the same code until midnight on Sunday. 

Too late for me but might be of use to some other PA fans. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Seriously tempted but also fancy some Carbon Fibre Canards for the car, PA will be cheaper to buy thou lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

sharrkey said:


> Seriously tempted but also fancy some Carbon Fibre Canards for the car, PA will be cheaper to buy thou lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Buy some Supersport PTFE. Any type of gloss alloy, yours are similar colour to mine, they'll gloss em up nicely! You'll only need a small bottle as it's so easy to apply and seems to last ages.

Please don't try glass coat shampoo tho  I can't afford to want it.


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Got some with my last delivery  my alloys where coated with Zipang but yes the Supersport does give a fantastic gloss and nice beading 

Really need to try this glass coat shampoo, but think a 500ml bottle is a must lol










Will decide next few days what I'm ordering, will either be a Pa order or some Carbon canards to match my mirror caps lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

sharrkey said:


> Got some with my last delivery  my alloys where coated with Zipang but yes the Supersport does give a fantastic gloss and nice beading
> 
> Really need to try this glass coat shampoo, but think a 500ml bottle is a must lol
> 
> ...


Just get both you know you want to


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Need and want, I always struggle with them lol

Any updates on the coatings?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

sharrkey said:


> Need and want, I always struggle with them lol
> 
> Any updates on the coatings?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not yet it'll be a few weeks til I get an update but I'll keep you posted.

The car has done about 200 miles this week to be fair.


----------



## Smartin (Dec 31, 2018)

Alan W said:


> Just received a similar email here in the UK but only offering a 10% discount using the same code until midnight on Sunday.
> 
> Too late for me but might be of use to some other PA fans. :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


For those regular PA users, do these offers come up often? I know that UF often have 10% sales but they seem to be struggling with deliveries under the current circumstances.


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Have been waiting for this!

Esoteric are great marketeers. On the other hand PA don't market this combo in a very clear way do they!?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Smartin said:


> For those regular PA users, do these offers come up often? I know that UF often have 10% sales but they seem to be struggling with deliveries under the current circumstances.


I have received seven emails from PA in the last year offering discounts so they are quite frequent. Six of them were for 10% Off and one was for 15% Off.

Alan W


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

On a whim, decided to polish SPS Graphene off of my hood and give the PA Primer Spritz + Cosmic Spritz a try.

Living within (free) overnite shipping distance of vendor can be either a good or bad thing


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

budgetplan1 said:


> On a whim, decided to polish SPS Graphene off of my hood and give the PA Primer Spritz + Cosmic Spritz a try.


@Budgetplan1,

Any observations on application and has it altered the appearance of the Cosmic Spritz in any way?

@atbalfour

I think we're due a 1 month update! 

Alan W


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Alan W said:


> @Budgetplan1,
> 
> Any observations on application and has it altered the appearance of the Cosmic Spritz in any way?
> 
> ...


Really hoped you wouldn't ask... I have had a bit of a nightmare with the bonnet, neither side performing well which is very unusual. I get way over a month with Cosmic standalone, so the fact the side with Primer and Cosmic performed no better had me really confused.

I emailed PA with the results and to their credit they are supplying me with fresh bottles, I ordered them during a particularly cold week and they think the products may have frozen in transit.

I will polish down and re-run the test once I receive the new products through. I have coated quite a few cars so I'm hoping my application wasn't off..

Cancoat as expected is working fantastically, the PA Supersport coated alloys are the real winner though - these matte alloys are a nightmare to keep clean, everything seems to stick, but they looked noticeably cleaner when the car arrived and 95% of the dirt hosed off... still beading nicely. The Cancoat-ed alloys performed well too, didn't repel dirt quite as well but hosed off (no product) equally well, car has been doing big miles (all essential ofc) so imagine the heat has had an impact hence why the Supersport side is faring a little better.

Really impressed with the Supersport - I was always a fan of the easy application, sheer gloss and the initial beading but standalone durability seems to be good so far too. My gloss grey S3 alloys look freshly polished every time I apply it.

Cancoat before:
https://photos.app.goo.gl/tqTC2souaTnwELBM6

Cancoat after: 
https://photos.app.goo.gl/e2VNRHrS88vWmonL6

Supersport before:
https://photos.app.goo.gl/dJLSCMN2ZXrKArFQ6

Supersport after:
https://photos.app.goo.gl/ME7aL234foDmoHRt8


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

atbalfour said:


> Really hoped you wouldn't ask...


Sorry Adam, and thanks for the update anyway. :thumb:

Shame about the issues with the PA products but I have heard that some products can suffer as a result of the temperature in commecrial aircraft holds when the weather is particularly cold. However, at least you have some new replacements to play with thanks to PA. :thumb:

You can update us once the new products have been used and fingers crossed they last longer this time. 

Alan W


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

Alan W said:


> @Budgetplan1,
> 
> Any observations on application and has it altered the appearance of the Cosmic Spritz in any way?


Just did it this morning, hard to say yet on looks. It will likely look better as rest of car is year-old SPS Graphene and hood is now freshly decon'd, polished, prepped PA Combo.


----------



## Smartin (Dec 31, 2018)

atbalfour said:


> Really hoped you wouldn't ask... I have had a bit of a nightmare with the bonnet, neither side performing well which is very unusual. I get way over a month with Cosmic standalone, so the fact the side with Primer and Cosmic performed no better had me really confused.
> 
> I emailed PA with the results and to their credit they are supplying me with fresh bottles, I ordered them during a particularly cold week and they think the products may have frozen in transit.
> 
> ...


Shame this has happened. I was looking forward to seeing how it went. At least PA are sorting you out with replacements.

And we have BudgetPlan to the rescue to compare your findings to, once you get a chance to reapply😄


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

atbalfour said:


> Really hoped you wouldn't ask... I have had a bit of a nightmare with the bonnet, neither side performing well which is very unusual. I get way over a month with Cosmic standalone, so the fact the side with Primer and Cosmic performed no better had me really confused.
> 
> I emailed PA with the results and to their credit they are supplying me with fresh bottles, I ordered them during a particularly cold week and they think the products may have frozen in transit.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update and disappointing to hear your findings so far, on a positive it's great that PA is sending you replacement bottles and hopefully they will perform better.

I have to agree with you on the supersport as a alloy wheel protector, easy to apply, fantastic beading, and dirt just washes away to pressure washer, I took a short video myself of the beading but can't upload.










I've some Tuf Shine - Tyre Clearcoat arriving today to try out on the tyres as I'm running short of Gyeon Tyre

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Keep me posted on the tyre clearcoat - I've used a couple of others and always on the lookout for the next best thing. Their alloy wheel brush and tyre cleaner is best in class IMO.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

atbalfour said:


> Keep me posted on the tyre clearcoat - I've used a couple of others and always on the lookout for the next best thing. Their alloy wheel brush and tyre cleaner is best in class IMO.


have you tried black pearl tyre dressing ?


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

i finally went with the cosmic v2.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

So - had the Alfa back in today, light machine polish to the bonnet and the same method of application as before.

Used no Gyeon Prep before the primer this time - 2nd coat of cosmic applied after 30 mins.

Let's see how we get on this time!


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

atbalfour said:


> So - had the Alfa back in today, light machine polish to the bonnet and the same method of application as before.
> 
> Used no Gyeon Prep before the primer this time - 2nd coat of cosmic applied after 30 mins.
> 
> Let's see how we get on this time!


*7.5 WEEK UPDATE:*

Car has been washed 5 times since, approx 1,200 miles travelled. I gave it a coating of Wax Planet 8 Below, used Car Pro Reset as my shampoo and towel dried as the sun came out quicker than anticipated. This also means I didn't get the chance to take the videos I had hoped - apologies 

Cancoat - all paintwork except bonnet

As if you don't know it already... what a product this is. The most effective and all round LSP I've ever used - good luck finding something that looks and performs this well at that price per application. 7.5 weeks on it is still performing as it did on day 1. It'll continue to do this for many many months.

Cancoat / Polish Angel SuperSport PTFE Wheel Wax - alloys

The SuperSport PTFE is performing noticeably better on the alloys than the Cancoat now - still beading away at c.90% as it was on day 1 which has already exceeded my expectations. This Alfa is one of the worst for brake dust so I suspect the Cancoat will be freed up by some Korrosol in time.

*1.5 WEEK UPDATE:*

1st Wash since application of the below products. c.240 miles covered in this period.

Primer/Cosmic Spritz - driver's side bonnet / Standalone Cosmic Spritz - passenger's side bonnet

It's only a week and a half since re-application of the primer/cosmic and standalone cosmic but glad to report awesome water behaviour on both sides of the bonnet - no difference as to be expected this early in the test.

Angelwax H2Go - glass

I also applied Angelwax H2Go on the glass when re-applying products to the bonnet - it's beading away fine but but not a scratch on Gtechniq's G1 or G5. Let's see how long it lasts.


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

How do you find the Wax planet 8 Below compared to BH Auto Foam?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

sharrkey said:


> How do you find the Wax planet 8 Below compared to BH Auto Foam?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems promising, I haven't had a car dirty enough to try it at its higher end concentration to properly judge heavy traffic film removal.

At the weekend I did an unprotected white car that hadn't been washed in a month and it took an extra 10% of dirt off after having already used a pre wash, making it virtually spotless. Not being protected that was a decent achievement.

It foams and clings far longer on the paint and doesn't dry out as easily making it perfect for summer use. With how auto foam works foam isn't important but if this works as well it'll be better rounded as I do like my foam and to get around panel gaps, wheels etc while the foam dwells, regardless of weather / temperature.


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Sounds promising  think I'll get to get a Ltr bottle to try lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Hi folks - sorry for the delay in updating this thread.

I thought I had a defective batch following the premature failure of the products and Polish Angel kindly sent me out new bottles. I restarted the test (being even more careful than before).

Sadly though the promise of enhanced durability, hardeners and bonding that Primer is meant to give the Cosmic Spritz is just a myth and doesn't extend it in any way, shape or form over a regular IPA prep. Very very disappointing at over £50 a bottle, feel a little cheated by how this is marketed. Cosmic Spritz remains my favourite QD/short term ceramic topper but that is it's limit.

Car was caked with dirt and road grime, Cancoat's performance (on all other panels) returned after a wash with a higher concentration Reset followed by an iron cleanse, but the entire bonnet where the Cosmic was applied (Primer to the driver's side half) was flat with no trace of product left behind. For full disclosure, the car was washed by the family member with pH neutral shampoo and Bilt Hamber Auto Foam every other week, there is an outside chance that the snow foam's alkalinity may have caused the early failure, but sorry, any product or combination of products marketed as a 'coating' should be able to withstand 2-3 uses of a product like this. The Cancoat once freed up was performing as new, but no such luck for the PA products on the bonnet.

My conclusion is that the best way to enhance the longevity of Cosmic Spritz is to use the money you'd spend on the Primer Spritz on a second bottle of Cosmic Spritz. If you're looking durability from one application look elsewhere.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

atbalfour said:


> Hi folks - sorry for the delay in updating this thread.
> 
> I thought I had a defective batch following the premature failure of the products and Polish Angel kindly sent me out new bottles. I restarted the test (being even more careful than before).
> 
> ...


For the price of the PA products you would expect a lot more.is cosmic spritz that much better than bsd?

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Cheers for the update but really disappointing to hear your final results!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

pt1 said:


> For the price of the PA products you would expect a lot more.is cosmic spritz that much better than bsd?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


I like the water behaviour BSD gives and it hangs around for a few weeks which is more than can be said for some other QD/Sealants. It's remarkable value but it's a one trick pony.

The products are in different categories though, Cosmic Spritz is a dedicated ceramic coating topper and an expensive one because it's created a niche of it's own as one of the only products that will do everything... add gloss, flake pop, slickness, beading which will improve or worst case maintain the underlying ceramic base product with no compromise.

In comparison you just wouldn't use BSD over a ceramic coating - it's a dirt magnet, not slick and doesn't have the materials within to provide any noticeable gloss boost.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

atbalfour said:


> I like the water behaviour BSD gives and it hangs around for a few weeks which is more than can be said for some other QD/Sealants. It's remarkable value but it's a one trick pony.
> 
> The products are in different categories though, Cosmic Spritz is a dedicated ceramic coating topper and an expensive one because it's created a niche of it's own as one of the only products that will do everything... add gloss, flake pop, slickness, beading which will improve or worst case maintain the underlying ceramic base product with no compromise.
> 
> In comparison you just wouldn't use BSD over a ceramic coating - it's a dirt magnet, not slick and doesn't have the materials within to provide any noticeable gloss boost.


Can cosmic spritz be used on cars that are not ceramic coated?
If not, which PA product would be good as a topper for a wax/sealant?
Thanks

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

pt1 said:


> Can cosmic spritz be used on cars that are not ceramic coated?
> If not, which PA product would be good as a topper for a wax/sealant?
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


I can't comment on how it would perform as I haven't tried that myself.

You won't have any application issues etc. but it's designed to be a sacrificial layer with the same underlying materials to improve or bolster a coating - not sure you'd be getting the best out of any ceramic sealant applying over a wax. Much the same as applying a wax to a ceramic coating.

If my car was waxed, I'd be looking at something like their RapidWaxx, their colour charged spray waxes (I have blue xilion and it's impressive) or TAC Systems Shinee Wax instead.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

atbalfour said:


> I can't comment on how it would perform as I haven't tried that myself.
> 
> You won't have any application issues etc. but it's designed to be a sacrificial layer with the same underlying materials to improve or bolster a coating - not sure you'd be getting the best out of any ceramic sealant applying over a wax. Much the same as applying a wax to a ceramic coating.
> 
> If my car was waxed, I'd be looking at something like their RapidWaxx, their colour charged spray waxes (I have blue xilion and it's impressive) or TAC Systems Shinee Wax instead.


Cheers, ill have a look

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smartin (Dec 31, 2018)

pt1 said:


> For the price of the PA products you would expect a lot more.is cosmic spritz that much better than bsd?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


I've been waiting to see how this went. Must say it's very disappointing to see it has failed after a little more than a month seeing as they claim 14 months when using both the primer and cosmic spritz.


----------



## Dunc2610 (May 23, 2011)

As others have said, findings are disappointing. I opted for this over Cancoat as my Crystal Serum Black topper, following what had been said on here, albeit, nearly three weeks after ordering I still don't have it!!

Still looking forward to seeing how it performs visually and hydrophobically, and will maybe opt for Cancoat once its all gone.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Sometimes, Primark really is more effective than Armani.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Dunc2610 said:


> As others have said, findings are disappointing. I opted for this over Cancoat as my Crystal Serum Black topper, following what had been said on here, albeit, nearly three weeks after ordering I still don't have it!!
> 
> Still looking forward to seeing how it performs visually and hydrophobically, and will maybe opt for Cancoat once its all gone.


Mine took a while to arrive too but was able to see that it was DPD at fault for the delay!



roscopervis said:


> Sometimes, Primark really is more effective than Armani.


That might be true based on my experience with the Primer Spritz - if you find anything in the bargain basement that performs as well as Cosmic Spritz let me know :thumb:

The ironic thing is that I'm a cheapskate with anything non-car or detailing related lol.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

atbalfour said:


> Mine took a while to arrive too but was able to see that it was DPD at fault for the delay!
> 
> That might be true based on my experience with the Primer Spritz - if you find anything in the bargain basement that performs as well as Cosmic Spritz let me know :thumb:
> 
> The ironic thing is that I'm a cheapskate with anything non-car or detailing related lol.


Given it only lasted a month (a hard month at that) I think there is quite a few products that would give it a run for it's money, or be at least 9/10ths for half the price. Mothers CMX is lasting really well in my Long term test as of 2 months in, and this was during the pollen storms that literally flattened Seal N Shine on the hood after 3 weeks.

I would urge you to try Meguairs Hybrid Ceramic Detailer - it's super slick, has great beads, smells nice, cleans as well as protects, and isn't probably anywhere near as expensive, especially per liter. It's also designed to top coatings and wasn't particularly picky about being applied over ONR. Check my videos below to see how it performs in some testing.


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

Collinite 845 , It matches the gloss levels of Cosmic Spritz, it is also well known for good durability.


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Cosmic V2 looks great - much better then bsd, collinite 845 and even sonax PNS - i've tried them all. I think they went backwards with the primer and spritz. You have to search for V2 on the american site to pull up cosmic V2 not sure why. V2 applies like a sealant.

Cosmic V2 is addicting. I used a medium cutting pad and sonax pefect finish. My car never looked better.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

noorth said:


> Cosmic V2 looks great - much better then bsd, collinite 845 and even sonax PNS - i've tried them all. I think they went backwards with the primer and spritz. You have to search for V2 on the american site to pull up cosmic V2 not sure why. V2 applies like a sealant.
> 
> Cosmic V2 is addicting. I used a medium cutting pad and sonax pefect finish. My car never looked better.


I'll be interested to hear what sort of durability you get from Cosmic V2. I only got a few months from the original Cosmic and that was on a garaged car that was hardly used. It did look good on the Deep Blue Pearl paint though.

Alan W


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Alan W said:


> I'll be interested to hear what sort of durability you get from Cosmic V2. I only got a few months from the original Cosmic and that was on a garaged car that was hardly used. It did look good on the Deep Blue Pearl paint though.
> 
> Alan W


Really? that would be disappointing. I am maintaining it with high gloss. I have a blue car has well. Looks fantastic.

If i get close to 12mths pretty sure it will be going on my car again next year. If not probably look into some lite coatings like cancoat.

Its not worth the money if it doesn't get close to 12mths IMO.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

noorth said:


> Really? that would be disappointing. I am maintaining it with high gloss. I have a blue car has well. Looks fantastic.
> 
> If i get close to 12mths pretty sure it will be going on my car again next year. If not probably look into some lite coatings like cancoat.
> 
> Its not worth the money if it doesn't get close to 12mths IMO.


Maintaining with High Gloss - doesn't Polish Angel say that can get to 7 months with good prep by itself? Sounds to me that if any product can't get to 12 months, being maintained with a 7 month product, then what is the point of the 12 month product?

A lot of Emperor's new clothes going on here I think.


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

roscopervis said:


> Maintaining with High Gloss - doesn't Polish Angel say that can get to 7 months with good prep by itself? Sounds to me that if any product can't get to 12 months, being maintained with a 7 month product, then what is the point of the 12 month product?
> 
> A lot of Emperor's new clothes going on here I think.


You have a point.

The looks are amazing. And its so easy to use. I don't care about paying a premium personally after spending so much time and money on paint correction.

If its doesn't last i'll let you guys know.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Cosmic Spritz is definitely not fond of regular alkaline pre-washes like many LSPs I've tried. I have no doubt using just a fairly low-key pH neutral shampoo you could double or triple the durability and get closer to those claims PA make.

From what I've read nobody gets near the durability claims of C2V3 or Reload using similar pre-wash technique.

I haven't used them at length, but what I can say is that the much commented on 'durable' QD/sealant BSD (which some get 4 weeks from!) in my experience struggles to make it through one hit of Auto Foam at 2 or 3% PIR. Cosmic lasts a month which is 6 or 7 hits potentially. 

Great looks, performance (incl self-cleaning) and of protection against early degradation of ceramic coatings (see DannyRS3's post on another thread... CQuartz stripped after 8 months!!!) - yes you've to do it more regularly but that's the price you pay for removing 90-95% of the dirt before you touch the car.


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

atbalfour said:


> Cosmic Spritz is definitely not fond of regular alkaline pre-washes like many LSPs I've tried. I have no doubt using just a fairly low-key pH neutral shampoo you could double or triple the durability and get closer to those claims PA make.
> 
> From what I've read nobody gets near the durability claims of C2V3 or Reload using similar pre-wash technique.
> 
> ...


I will just be using carpro reset personally, very nice soap. It could be just me but it seems better then any other soap i tried. Nice humble smell and it rinses off very well.

From all my reading i expect 9-12 mths with layer of high gloss every couple months. Which takes like 15 minutes. 

FYI I put on 2 coats of cosmic and 1 coat of high gloss.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

roscopervis said:


> Maintaining with High Gloss - doesn't Polish Angel say that can get to 7 months with good prep by itself? Sounds to me that if any product can't get to 12 months, being maintained with a 7 month product, then what is the point of the 12 month product?
> 
> A lot of Emperor's new clothes going on here I think.







Another very interesting PA product review. Loach has tried more than a couple so this is extremely high praise.

Don't knock it 'til you try it.


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

atbalfour said:


> Another very interesting PA product review. Loach has tried more than a couple so this is extremely high praise.
> 
> Don't knock it 'til you try it.


If'n I wasn't a coating guy, our cars would be done with PA Master Sealant + Rapidwaxx. It's just a delicious combo that makes you wanna touch it everytime you see it.

Used it in a bland, dull silver Mazda prior to selling it so only got to watch it for about a month but it was *very* compelling.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Jimbo just tested Adams new Graphene Spray Coating. Impressive beading and made it a decent way through his torture test before failing. Not going to link it because his channel perpetrates false information via his testing. Either way, looked really impressive and you get quite a lot for the money, hard for me to say if PA products are worth it over the Adams (and Waxmodes video does showcase how good they are).


----------



## Dunc2610 (May 23, 2011)

Sheep said:


> Jimbo just tested Adams new Graphene Spray Coating. Impressive beading and made it a decent way through his torture test before failing. Not going to link it because his channel perpetrates false information via his testing. Either way, looked really impressive and you get quite a lot for the money, hard for me to say if PA products are worth it over the Adams (and Waxmodes video does showcase how good they are).


I'm a big fan of Adams stuff, might add this to the collection, currently have my car mostly covered in Cosmic Spritz but the roof is half and half with Kamikaze Overcoat to see how they compare durability wise.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

atbalfour said:


> Polish Angel Connoisseur Rapidwaxx | Incredible Spray Wax! - YouTube
> 
> Another very interesting PA product review. Loach has tried more than a couple so this is extremely high praise.
> 
> Don't knock it 'til you try it.


I watched it last night, and it does look very good. I just don't personally think I see the value for money in it. If I were a rich man, then quite possibly but I am miserly in most things I do and love a bargain. That's why I like to play around with what I have to see if there is any better way of using them, make 'mistakes' with them - kicks for free, as it were (even if some of the time the off label use really is a pain!)


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Bit of an update on the car 6 months on... it has been doing more miles than ever with family members doing more travelling around the country with work.

Same wash regime (or lack of) BH Auto Foam at at least 3% PIR and either left to dry naturally (!) or immediately wiped down with a Gyeon SilkDryer.... (!). The paint despite being fairly soft has held up 'ok' somehow. I don't know how many times I have explained that Auto Foam does not give a 100% clean surface... even bought a pet dryer for them so that they'd be able to continue their 'touchless' wash a little more safely... who knows how often it's been used...

Anyway, the reason for the update is that I had the car in for a pre-winter decon and top up, in reality with the super strong Auto Foam likely to degrade any short term protection instantly at 3% and I didn't want Cancoat to fail midway through and the car be unprotected for any part of winter.

Decon process included a hit with TFR, WP 8 Below, APC wash then Tar/Iron and CarPro Reset wash. I then ran around the car with FSe to remove the multitude of water spots... none had caused lasting damage which is a credit to the Cancoat I suppose.

In terms of the residual water behaviour before the FSe, the bonnet (PA Primer/Cosmic combo) was sheeting but not like uncoated paint so there was something there for sure - surprising given how quickly it lost it's peak performance. The rest of the car was beading well after 6 months probably at 70% performance having no toppers applied. Hit so regularly with those cleaners I am pleasantly surprised at how it held up..

As for wheels, the PA had well and truly faded though on those nightmarish matte alloys all brake dust came off before being hit with a dedicated wheel cleaner. Cancoat was clinging on and beading a little better, interestingly there was less fallout on that side of the car!!

It was a nice day yesterday so I did uPol slow and TAC Oil Zero wipe downs and reapplied Cancoat (no polishing except to remove a noticeable scratch on the passenger side door). Interesting to see if durability is impacted not having clayed or polished the car.

TAC Moonlight applied to the alloys to see how it compares to Cancoat as a wheel protectant. Finish it left on the matte alloys was exceptional..


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

I've had a chance to play around with some PA stuff now. Cosmic V2 topped with high gloss looks fantastic.

Has for rapidwaxx it looks great has well, durability for me on a daily was close to 2mths. Very easy to use. Not a big fan of there sprayers though. 

I was using a small applicator at first for high gloss and rapidwaxx but i get overspray. So a towel is more practical for me but i rather use an applicator. 

I've topped the cosmic V2 twice now its holding up fine now for going on 4 mths.

I think the more affordable option of master sealant/rapidwaxx would be outstanding has well.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

noorth said:


> I've had a chance to play around with some PA stuff now. Cosmic V2 topped with high gloss looks fantastic.
> 
> Has for rapidwaxx it looks great has well, durability for me on a daily was close to 2mths. Very easy to use. Not a big fan of there sprayers though.
> 
> ...


Good to hear you are getting decent durability. Out of interest what shampoo and foam are you using? MS/Rapidwaxx is a combo I'm looking to trail myself and I have some MS on the way courtesy of one of the members on here 

My findings on the Primer/Cosmic combo are that the Primer does leave a hard durable layer on the surface compared to Cosmic on it's own albeit combining them adds no extra chemical resistance.

I was honestly shocked to see that there was still something there. I had (a few weeks after applying to Alfa applied the combo to my friend's Suzuki Jimny. He tells me that 4 and a bit months on it is still beading well despite not being topped - I've asked him for a few photos which I'll hopefully be able to post shortly.

Interestingly his other car is a Gtechniq CSL and Exo V3 coated BMW M140i - he had the coating applied just over 2 years ago and he had been maintaining it with Anachem decon products - Articulate (TFR), Purge (Iron Remover) Ultra Foam (pH neutral snow foam) and their shampoo. Although he occasionally tops it with Hybrid (their QD) he last used it in March this year. He had noticed the beading starting to slow on the roof and bonnet (probs because driveway just below a tree) and I had agreed to do a more aggressive decon, fix with Essence Plus and then top with Cancoat. Even before the aggressive decon I noticed the Exo still performing at 80% on the side panels about 60% on the bonnet and roof. This could not have been more different to my own experience of Exo where it was failing after a matter of months.

I think it's no coincidence then that the Primer/Cosmic combo on his other car is also lasting really well - these cars do more miles in harsher conditions than my own so I believe it's a fair assumption that alkaline snow foams I use are really really hitting the hydrophobicity of coatings - he uses mild products in comparison to me and the paint was still in exceptional condition with next to no marring on medium /hard paint.

Photo from Suzuki Jimny with Cosmic Spritz /Primer Spritz combo applied on 24 May. This was taken today and car had its last wash 3 weeks ago.


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

atbalfour said:


> My findings on the Primer/Cosmic combo are that the Primer does leave a hard durable layer on the surface compared to Cosmic on it's own albeit combining them adds no extra chemical resistance.


Are we changing our initial thoughts on the Primer + Cosmic combo? I was underwhelmed when I gave it a try, seemed like Cosmic almost worked worse on top of the Primer Spitz and I though it was you (perhaps not) who was somewhat unimpressed at first as well. It would be nice if it was redeeming itself. I've decided to keep the Cayman long-term so will be having it completely wrapped in PPF this Winter, thought perhaps the PA Primer/Cosmic combo would be a nice, easy way to 'coat' it. Topped with High Gloss of course because nothing exceeds like excess. :thumb:

Too late this year but I'm likely gonna go for the color matched Cosmic on the PPF'd Vette (black) and Cayman (gray) next year. Stoopid $$ but it should be loads of fun :lol: The Glasscoat Shampoo is another absurdly impractical product that is sucking me in too.

I'm still looking for a car (and the motivation) to use the Master Sealant + Rapidwaxx combo long term. It was such an alluring combo on the one car I used it on and the hydrophobic performance of the Rapidwaxx was very coating-like in how good it was. Every time I walked past that car in the limited time we had it I just hadda touch it as the tactile feel of Rapidwaxx was VERY pleasing.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

budgetplan1 said:


> Are we changing our initial thoughts on the Primer + Cosmic combo? I was underwhelmed when I gave it a try, seemed like Cosmic almost worked worse on top of the Primer Spitz and I though it was you (perhaps not) who was somewhat unimpressed at first as well. It would be nice if it was redeeming itself. I've decided to keep the Cayman long-term so will be having it completely wrapped in PPF this Winter, thought perhaps the PA Primer/Cosmic combo would be a nice, easy way to 'coat' it. Topped with High Gloss of course because nothing exceeds like excess. :thumb:
> 
> I'm still looking for a car (and the motivation) to use the Master Sealant + Rapidwaxx combo long term. It was such an alluring combo on the one car I used it on and the hydrophobic performance of the Rapidwaxx was very coating-like in how good it was. Every time I walked past that car in the limited time we had it I just hadda touch it as the tactile feel of Rapidwaxx was VERY pleasing.


My initial disappointment hasn't subsided as yet as it was very expensive and I haven't got it to work 'for me' - noting my routine is on the aggressive side (always favoured frequent washing with alkaline cleaners), but that may need to change if I continue to plough money into LSPs.

To be fair looking back at my initial post, PA do claim that Primer is an IPA with added hardening agents that will turn Cosmic from a 'QD' into a glass coating system. I never bought the Primer to lay down a hard layer as I use other products to do that, I just wanted something to transform it's durability into 8 months plus at that peak performance level while having better chemical resistance. It hasn't done that, maybe that wasn't fair to expect, but perhaps it'll get a second go with some adjustments to my own routine. The combo were over £100 combined... that is as expensive as I've gone when it's come to LSPs.. albeit that'll do tens of cars.

If I recall you maintain your own with Gyeon Foam and Essence both which are fairly harmless - have you been able to determine durability at all?

Also re. MS/Rapidwaxx combo.. noticeably slicker than PA Cosmic? I wouldn't call Cosmic slick, it's more smooth if that even makes sense?!


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

atbalfour said:


> My initial disappointment hasn't subsided as yet as it was very expensive and I haven't got it to work 'for me' - noting my routine is on the aggressive side (always favoured frequent washing with alkaline cleaners), but that may need to change if I continue to plough money into LSPs.
> 
> To be fair looking back at my initial post, PA do claim that Primer is an IPA with added hardening agents that will turn Cosmic from a 'QD' into a glass coating system. I never bought the Primer to lay down a hard layer as I use other products to do that, I just wanted something to transform it's durability into 8 months plus at that peak performance level while having better chemical resistance. It hasn't done that, maybe that wasn't fair to expect, but perhaps it'll get a second go with some adjustments to my own routine. The combo were over £100 combined... that is as expensive as I've gone when it's come to LSPs.. albeit that'll do tens of cars.
> 
> If I recall you maintain your own with Gyeon Foam and Essence both which are fairly harmless - have you been able to determine durability at all?


I didn't watch it long, it was a short window between SPS Graphene and ISM2.0 and it was kinda un-entertaining (PA Primer + Cosmic) so I grew bored quickly given it's somewhat mundane performance.

For the most part, I've been maintaining with Gtechniq Citrus Foam + CarPro Reset this Summer as far as washing goes but have since moved to foaming with Gyeon Bathe, washing w/ Reset or Gyeon Bathe for the bucket (or more recently on the Corvette, the Glasscoat shampoo); the cars are usually nothing more than dusty or merely 'driven in rain' dirty so no need for heavy foam methinks and it's quite possibly the heavy foam diminishes the topcoat of Cosmic or High Gloss a tiny bit. I think I've been 'overdoing' the cleaning on cars that are generally pretty clean; Imagine that :lol:



atbalfour said:


> Also re. MS/Rapidwaxx combo.. noticeably slicker than PA Cosmic? I wouldn't call Cosmic slick, it's more smooth if that even makes sense?!


In my experience, Rapidwaxx is far more slick than Cosmic or High Gloss which are more smooth (as you say) than outright slick. Rapidwaxx is smooth and slick.


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Ahh PA Glasscoat shampoo is my new indulgence, currently got 400ml of it and nearly bought the 500ml at the weekend! I just can't put my finger on it but no other product has given me Wow factor like this stuffDevine
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Must...not...buy...Cosmic...Shampoo...


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

atbalfour said:


> Must...not...buy...Cosmic...Shampoo...


Who you kidding 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

atbalfour said:


> Must...not...buy...Cosmic...Shampoo...


Only a matter of time 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

atbalfour said:


> Good to hear you are getting decent durability. Out of interest what shampoo and foam are you using? MS/Rapidwaxx is a combo I'm looking to trail myself and I have some MS on the way courtesy of one of the members on here
> 
> My findings on the Primer/Cosmic combo are that the Primer does leave a hard durable layer on the surface compared to Cosmic on it's own albeit combining them adds no extra chemical resistance.
> 
> ...


I've used mostly carpro reset. But i did use a couple others sonax, xtreme solutions.

I actually just polished out a hood on my fathers new white nissan using gyeon primer with cosmic V2 + high gloss on top. That will be interesting.

Be nice to see how you like the master sealant. i'm looking at their cremeflake too.


----------



## Al_G (Aug 11, 2008)

Dunc2610 said:


> I'm a big fan of Adams stuff, might add this to the collection, currently have my car mostly covered in Cosmic Spritz but the roof is half and half with Kamikaze Overcoat to see how they compare durability wise.


How did you get on with the CS vs KO comparison?

I find Overcoat lasts a good few months on my car (although I do very little millage).


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

atbalfour said:


> Interestingly his other car is a Gtechniq CSL and Exo V3 coated BMW M140i - he had the coating applied just over 2 years ago and he had been maintaining it with Anachem decon products - Articulate (TFR), Purge (Iron Remover) Ultra Foam (pH neutral snow foam) and their shampoo. Although he occasionally tops it with Hybrid (their QD) he last used it in March this year. He had noticed the beading starting to slow on the roof and bonnet (probs because driveway just below a tree) and I had agreed to do a more aggressive decon, fix with Essence Plus and then top with Cancoat. Even before the aggressive decon I noticed the Exo still performing at 80% on the side panels about 60% on the bonnet and roof. This could not have been more different to my own experience of Exo where it was failing after a matter of months.
> 
> I think it's no coincidence then that the Primer/Cosmic combo on his other car is also lasting really well - these cars do more miles in harsher conditions than my own so I believe it's a fair assumption that alkaline snow foams I use are really really hitting the hydrophobicity of coatings - he uses mild products in comparison to me and the paint was still in exceptional condition with next to no marring on medium /hard paint.


That makes a really interesting read. I'm actually really pleased to see that his regime is working for him


----------

